# Fall arrests 101



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm not at all familiar with "foreign" codes or regulations, but my personal experience with fall protection is, it either works, or it don't, if it don't, you'll probably never know it. Here in the states we get, what they give you. If you don't like it, go home. Not trying to be snarky, but.......okay, maybe a little.
Okay....that was completely uncalled for, I'm sorry.
There is one thing I don't like, well, not really me, but the "boy's", is the scissor action at the crotch.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't even know who makes the one I presently own.

*MSA safety harness*, low to high dollar.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...companies usually buy the cheapest OSHA approved harnesses, meaning no padding at all.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

We have dropdown stirrups on ours. If you are dangling they will buy you more time before you die.


----------

